# 2 months off pill, still no period



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

I stopped using pills 9 weeks ago, and I had a period at the end of my last pack of pills, but i haven't had one since. I've done two pregnancy tests and both came back negative. Should I be worried, or will my period just come back on its own?Thanks


----------



## finefingers (Oct 1, 2003)

when I went off the pill I had 6 months of hormonal hell. First no periods then abnormal periods and then the period that lasted 2 cycles. I finally went to my doctor who gave me some hormone pills to stop it and then monitered my period activity closely for the next 3-4 months. They eventually went back to being somewhat normal but it took a long time. I'm still having issues and irregular cycles almost 4 years later. Hang in there. it should improve. If not . go ask your dr for help


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Firstly your Doctor should check this out if it doesnt return to normal soon.I have had alot of tests as I havent had a period since April 2002. They have put it down to the meds I take. Not that I am complaining of course !Talk to your doctor about it.Emx


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

I wouldnt be worried (unless youre really uncomfortable about it). I missed my Depo shot, and havent had it yet. I am just now having my period; it took 4 months. It probably says on the information sheet that come with your bc about how long it could take to get your hormones back on track.m


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

Thank you all for your help. After reading what you had to say, I felt much more comfortable. I imagine that the fact that I've never been regular probably has something to do with it.Thanks again!


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi,If it makes you feel any better..







I tried to go off the pill to give my body a break and began menstrating ever week! A week on and a week off. LOL







Needless to say I went back on it fast enough! I will deal with that again when my hubby and i decide to have kids


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Yeah, it is hell to go off the pill which is why I am simply staying on it. I am worrying about long term effects of it though. I only have one day of a barely nothing period with mine. But I went a couple months without a period when I first started taking them too!


----------

